# Lost track!



## FarmToTable (Feb 22, 2013)

I lost track of how long my 2 amnesia and White Widdow have been in flower. I don't have a way to magnify and check trichromes...any other good way to tell, so I do t go TOO long?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2013)

Even if you know when you put them into flowering, it is a mistake to harvest without checking the trichs.  Get a scope.  They are cheap and the only way to know if a plant is ready for harvest.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

its true, you need a scope either way to do it correct, imo.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2013)

$12 American doallars...I go by time  but allways verify trichs..unless I know the strain and what I like her at...go Radio Shack and buy the hand held..60x=100x...it


----------

